

Medium fired Peter - lorg
http://i.imgur.com/nKCOpxA.png

======
richerlariviere
Maybe Peter has not covered all part of the app, but it is working. This joke
is awful. Release descriptions are oftenly useless. If I get an update on my
app, I know they've made bug fixes and some improvement on performances. No
need to add stupid jokes in order to try to improve the boring desc stuff.

Btw, keep working hard Peter, if you exists :P

------
cjbprime
They're known for using jokes in release notes, this is presumably one of
them. (I think it's pretty unfunny.)

